# My 1st CCO Haul!



## pyxystixx (Nov 26, 2007)

I picked this up at the Orlando CCO!!!
Top: Fab & Flashy, Eyepopping, Wondergrass, Expensive Pink, Hepcat, Shale, Suspicion, Rite of Spring
Middle: Mothbrown, Magic Dust, Playful, Mancatcher, Claire de Lune, Cranberry, Interview Purple-X (Mineralize)
Pigments: Fairy Lite, Accent Red, Entremauve, Night Light
187 Brush​


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 26, 2007)

Whoooo thats some haul!!! Love your choices, great variety!! I envy your pigments!!!


----------



## DaisyPie (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow! Very impressive!

Excuse the silly question.. but what does CCO stand for?


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 26, 2007)

CCO= Cosmetic Company Outlet. If I'm not mistaken they are owned by Estee Lauder and have items about 20-30% off retail prices. (There are many threads talking about CCOs), if you are in the US maybe there is one listed close to you!  HTH!


EDIT: Here's the main CCO link:
http://www.specktra.net/forumdisplay.php?f=247


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 26, 2007)

man that's awesome!  i can't wait to check out the KC CCO.  Less than 3 weeks to go!


----------



## Nicolah (Nov 26, 2007)

That is awesome! I'm so jealous. I wish they had C Shock at my CCO.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow- now thats a haul!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 26, 2007)

That's a great haul! I hope you have fun playing with everything!!! HOw much was everything? I love when people score deals on MAC lol


----------



## pyxystixx (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_That's a great haul! I hope you have fun playing with everything!!! HOw much was everything? I love when people score deals on MAC lol_

 
Everything came out to $251 (including tax)!


----------



## jilliandanica (Nov 26, 2007)

wow! that's some great loot. Have fun!


----------



## Weasel (Nov 26, 2007)

lovely haul!!

looks like your CCO had some great stuff!!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 26, 2007)

How much was the 187?


----------



## pyxystixx (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_How much was the 187?_

 
The 187 was $29.50!  Great deal huh???


----------



## Dani (Nov 27, 2007)

WWOOOWWW, last time I went to a CCO it kinda sucked.  I hope they have Barbie stuff at Woodsbury, I'm going on Sunday (crosses fingers for Moth Brown).  Great Haul!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Nov 27, 2007)

oooh how pretty! i love bright colors too


----------



## astronaut (Nov 29, 2007)

WOOOOOWWWW what an awesome haul from the CCO!


----------



## elizs (Nov 29, 2007)

wow they let you get all that in 1 haul?  my CCO only allows 3 of anything per day, so like only 3 eyeshadows & not 3 of each color


----------



## clamster (Nov 30, 2007)

WOWOW!! ur CCO is AWESOME


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 30, 2007)

Lovely haulage!!!


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 30, 2007)

That is a beautiful haul!!!


----------



## ohgracie (Dec 1, 2007)

My CCO will only let us buy 3 items for any particular line. It's so frustrating!! Great haulage for you!!!


----------



## joey444 (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL...Damn girl!  See? This is what I'm scared of if I go to the HK event!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 28, 2009)

Wicked haul - enjoy your buys!


----------



## gitts (Jan 29, 2009)

Excellent Haul, enjoy!


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Jan 30, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! i gotta get to a CCO soon...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 30, 2009)

Awesome haul!


----------



## xmissmakeupx (Jan 30, 2009)

wow awesome, love the colors


----------



## Stephy171 (Jan 30, 2009)

WOAHHH MAMAMA! now thats a haull.... yo have a great cco girl up here we have a 75 buck limit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 closest one to me


----------



## GlamourCheck! (Feb 3, 2009)

uuuhmazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



which orlando cco?


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Feb 4, 2009)

this thread is 2yrs old!


----------



## cuiran (Feb 5, 2009)

super nice haul...


----------



## KarlaKayM (Feb 6, 2009)

Holy crap.....great stuff...I am heading to my CCO Sat...I hope they have some great stuff like this! Congrats~


----------



## ohshnappp (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow! That is a really well-stocked CCO!


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 8, 2009)

lol guys... stop posting here, _*this thread is two years old*_.


----------



## Arshia (Feb 9, 2009)

love everything! super jealous


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 9, 2009)

those are some pretty effin good buys!


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 9, 2009)

*this thread is two years old.*


----------



## dirtyprincess (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh my that is a wonderful haul !!!! I so wish that we had ccos in the uk. I need wondergrass !!!!


----------



## dirtyprincess (Feb 10, 2009)

Fantastic haul !!! I so wish that they had ccos in the uk ! I need a wondergrass eyeshadow !!!


----------



## beezyfree (Feb 12, 2009)

awww, that HEPCAT & SHALE i wanttttt!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your cco has much more than mine! we dont have n e barbie line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but GREAT FIRST CCO HAUL! im not allowed to go until march-ish. lol. made a pact with thee older sis to go again together. cant wait!!


----------



## Willa (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_*this thread is two years old.*_

 
THEY.AREN'T.READING. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Too busy drooling


----------

